# Egg Share Live Chat for March 13/03/06



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Well March is almost here!!!!!

Just wondering if anyone wants to get together for a chat in a sub room in the live chat to chat thru tx, egg sharing etc

If so let me know when u would like to do it and i will make arrangements for u all

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi emily  i would like to join in a live chat  i can do most times so  i will go with the flow 

Kerryxx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Emily
I would be interested in catching up too. I work Tuesday and Wednesday evenings though so if poss. could you avoid setting it up on those evenings?
many thanks
vic
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Any more takers?

Good days for me atm are

Mondays or a weekend!!

Maybe 13th March

unless anyone wants to chat on a weekend

Emilyxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi emily 13th is good for me hun 

Kerry x


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

13th is great for me too Emily keep us posted on times/location etc
love
Vic
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just a reminder

 !!


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

What time tomorrow?


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

oh no aweeze are you gonna be there    only messing hunni    my chatroom buddy


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

aweeze said:


> 8.30 - 9.30 in the garden!


Cool. Looking forward to meting you girls!


----------

